# Bow work stand / repair station



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Show what (DIY projects only) that you guys are using to work on your bow. Workstands, work stations, holder etc...
Im looking to build something to hold my bow while I change strings, etc...


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

I will get pics soon


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

I made this over the weekend with some scrap I had hanging around from other projects. 
Allows me to work on the bow at any angle. I just need to get some longer bolts so I can bend them in the press to make some tightening handles so I won't need the wrench.


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice Glen, thx for sharing!


----------



## tugboat (Aug 15, 2010)

This is my setup. Made it all myself.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

just for something to set the bow in while changing strings,peeps and other things,i just cut 3-2x4s one 30" and two 7" and installed the 7" pieces on the end of the 30" piece with 3/4"x3.5" L BRACKETS AND WOOD SCREWS. i installed 2-of the $0.98 U BRACKETS ON TOP OF THE 7" PIECES and wrapped the tops WITH MOLE SKIN. simply mount the whole thing with toggle bolts or if on uni strut spring nuts and lay the bow limbs between the U brackets.when not needed just hang on the wall or lay on a shelf. sorry i can not do pictures. just an idea.


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Something like this: (minus the hideous carpet!)


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Really, nobody has a home-made stand?


----------



## Nitrous24 (Jul 16, 2012)

This my work bench for now. I will be building a larger bench to replace sometime in the future. I didn't want to build a press or a bow vice so I bought those. But I do have plans to build an arrow saw and draw board on the near future.


----------

